# Charge on Sprint?



## ChargedReaper (Aug 28, 2011)

Does anyone know if it is possible to get a rooted Droid Charge to work on Sprints network?


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Get good friends with someone at Sprint, other than that, no.


----------



## anoninja118 (Aug 3, 2011)

nope two different 4G technologies, WIMAX and LTE... no 4G phone can be converted to sprint afaik

Sent from my Infinified 4G Droid Charge using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## ChargedReaper (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys. I was hoping to trade my charge to someone who has a brand new in the box bionic but he wants a phone that will run on Sprint.


----------



## blarrick (Aug 26, 2011)

Bionic sucks anyway. Sure the dual core/4g combo is nice but have you compared the screens on these phones?

Pentile looks like shit and Super Amoled Plus is the best looking screen on the market! Not to mention the fact that the new Gingerbread leak(EP3H) is insanely fast and bug free. Loving this phone right now


----------



## ceredics (Sep 13, 2011)

Too bad that gs2 wasn't lte, talk about a combo lol dual core, amoled, and lte? Yup. Ass kicker right there.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

ceredics said:


> Too bad that gs2 wasn't lte, talk about a combo lol dual core, amoled, and lte? Yup. Ass kicker right there.


the sg2 was going to be my next phone but i know why verizon passed on it. they knew they were getting the prime which should basically be the best phone out there right now. the htc vigor a close 2nd but i gave up on htc for now. the prime is where im heading next.


----------



## ChargedReaper (Aug 28, 2011)

I figure I would have a better chance trading a bionic fir a prime over the charge.


----------

